# Crayfish & Planted Tanks



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

Let me have it, good idea or bad idea?

Will they totally decimate plants?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

They do, I know from experience. Sadly, Jacques Cousteau died shortly after I got him, but not before he proved his aptitude as a mini lawnmower...


----------



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

Gizmo said:


> They do, I know from experience. Sadly, Jacques Cousteau died shortly after I got him, but not before he proved his aptitude as a mini lawnmower...


Just as I thought. Thanks for letting me know! 
Sorry you lost ol' Jacques so quickly.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well hold up, hold up.....first off if you are talking about the normal crayfish then he will destroy your plants,but if your talking about dwarf crayfish then they wont bother them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh hey!! i just realized what your user name was.i thought it said wombat or something like that(i dont really pay attention to stuff like that).but this is a funny one. who ate my peanuts typed as who8mypnuts,very clever.


----------



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

big b said:


> oh hey!! i just realized what your user name was.i thought it said wombat or something like that(i dont really pay attention to stuff like that).but this is a funny one. who ate my peanuts typed as who8mypnuts,very clever.



haha wombat!
rofl

Thanks.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well thank you very much,but the question at hand is are you talking about normal or dwarf cray fish?


----------



## who8mypnuts (Aug 9, 2014)

big b said:


> well thank you very much,but the question at hand is are you talking about normal or dwarf cray fish?


Both actually.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh well then you have both of your questions answered


----------

